
Air Force B-21 stealth bomber runs Kubernetes - hkchad
https://independenteagle.com/new-air-force-b-21-stealth-bomber-takes-key-technology-step-toward-war-readiness/
======
kgraves
Interesting, If you look closely you can see the words 's a t i r e' hidden in
the paragraphs.

~~~
archsurface
Time for me to go to bed then - I saw the letters 'h o r s e s h i t'.

~~~
kgraves
don't go to bed yet and get your glasses, cause this 'horseshit' got real. [0]

[0] [https://www.yahoo.com/news/northrop-
grummans-b-21-stealth-12...](https://www.yahoo.com/news/northrop-
grummans-b-21-stealth-121200147.html)

------
tckr
Source:
[https://www.congress.gov/116/meeting/house/110560/witnesses/...](https://www.congress.gov/116/meeting/house/110560/witnesses/HHRG-116-AS28-Wstate-
NahomD-20200227.pdf)

------
sitkack
This whole site is generated by GPT-2.

------
throwaway888abc
No, our new aircraft carriers don’t run on Windows XP

[https://ukdefencejournal.org.uk/no-our-new-aircraft-
carriers...](https://ukdefencejournal.org.uk/no-our-new-aircraft-carriers-
dont-run-on-windows-xp/)

------
GiorgioG
Recipe for success:

* Add unnecessary complexity

* Force air crews to be Kubernetes experts on top of their existing jobs

What am I missing and where do I sign up?

------
mike503
Man, think of those Dockerfiles.

FROM nuclear:latest

------
stephen999
But can it run crisis?

------
bpodgursky
I don't know why anyone think this is silly or a bad idea. It allows hardware
to be interchangeable, allows contractors to write easily testable and modular
software, and produces less vendor lock-in. Fuck if I want Boeing to have some
custom virtualization layer that only their shitty in-house custom code can
run on.

Like, let's be real, there's going to be SOME virtualization layer. It's 2020.
Being a well-known, many-eyeball OSS one is far better than the alternative.

